# Unauthorized Uniform parts Picture hunt. "For fun and giggles"



## Bergeron 971

Hey, whos up for posting pics they find of things that are unauthorized on the cdt uniforms?
Lets see who can find the best one. Maybe I'll send a prize to the best find


----------



## Michael OLeary

Have your fun, but , I would hope that faces will be removed from photos to protect the innocent in cases of wrongful submission.


----------



## Bergeron 971

K, A rule is that faces and name tags are to be blacked out.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

The one I like the best is the QYR guy on the front of the Reference Manual, if you look closely at his shoulders you can see QY in gold. Well the QYR cadets wear the same slip ons that NCOs wear (on their short sleeve shirts) on their tunics instead of metal shoulder titles. 

Edit- What do you mean by unauthorized things on the uniform? Things that go against the CATOs or something else? The CATOs can be very strict but when it comes to AFU stuff then it can be quite lenient. So can you specify what you mean by unauthorized?


----------



## Bergeron 971

Unauthorized, plain and simple. If it contradicts the CATOs it is unauthorized, even if the affiliated unit allow them to wear it.
The goal is to see what CC's around the country have at their bells and whistles that make them diffrent from everyone else.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Well if I can find a photo of myself as RSM then I win.


----------



## ouyin2000

These are pictures of myself, so i'm not concerned with blacking things out.







And a closeup


----------



## cadettrooper

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

>


 
is that a swagger stick?


----------



## rwgill

I know both of their names.  No fun.

The GGHG cadet has his Veteran Pin in the wrong spot.


----------



## George Wallace

Trakalo said:
			
		

> Is  that a swagger stick?



NO!  It is a Drill Cane.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

The GGHG WO on the right is the RSM of my sister corps. My uniform is the exact same except I prefer the smaller buttons on my tunic, I have GGHG lapel pins and I have the same two medals the GGFG RSM has. Also I carry a sword, not a drill cane because my corps does not have one.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Here we go-





This was on Outward Bound Scotland exchange after our drill competition. We were in England at a base called Strensall. We are the three cadets with black berets on our exchange.

Guy on the left is a BCR but his corps used to be Irish Fusiliers so they wear the green hackle and a clover. I'm the CWO in the middle and then on the right is a guy from the 8CH corps in Moncton.


----------



## yoman

For us non-army types, what exactly is wrong with the uniforms in the previous post?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

AFAIK in my picture the only thing unauthorized is the Scotland/ Canada pin that the Army Cadet league gave us. But in the other pictures I don't know what is unauthorized.

I just wanted to show the crazy things that can be allowed to be worn.


----------



## cadettrooper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NO!  It is a Drill Cane.



o sorry about that George, but remember "Air Cadet"................


----------



## ryanmann356

yoman said:
			
		

> For us non-army types, what exactly is wrong with the uniforms in the previous post?



haha well i happen to be from that corps as well and we kind of have an identity crisis.  We are now amalgamated with the BCRs (armoured)  therefore we wear black berets our RSM has the chest rig and the BCR capbrass.  BUT there is a shamrock behind the capbrass (infantry) hackel, also our SSMs have sashes and we also wear white belts with the BCR brass on it.  hehe so yeah i'm not sure if other BCR corps' are happy with us lol  ;D


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Yea I remember many a time this summer I made fun of that WO because his uniform had mixed Infantry and Armoured accoutrements. He is a good guy though. 

It sucks what happened in the end, how is good ole Steven doing?


----------



## Bergeron 971

lets stick to the thread boys, ya can PM each others about updates of old friends :-*


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

HaHa, I completely missed this but the GGHG RSM next to the GGFG RSM is wearing his aiguilette(sp?) on the wrong side. He has an officers one and I have an NCOs(I should have an officers one too) but the officers aiguilette is worn on the right side not the left.


----------



## medic65726

Well this picture dates to the early 90's on an FTX in I think my 2nd year in Cadets. See how many unautourized items you can pick out of this one.


----------



## Bergeron 971

Wow, I haven't touched one of those in years.
ahaha. nice find


----------



## medic65726

Or this....... Dates from maybe 1995 IIRC. And yes, this is a cadet.


----------



## medic65726

Or should we just say that things were DIFFERENT back then..........................


----------



## cadettrooper

...... can you say lucky............


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Nice shots Medic, I remember scanning those pictures and there are lots more where those came from. Hmm maybe I should return those photos back to the corps, I've had them for long enough.

Now for a couple more modern photos-


----------



## cadettrooper

> Nice shots Medic, I remember scanning those pictures and there are lots more where those came from. Hmm maybe I should return those photos back to the corps, I've had them for long enough.
> 
> Now for a couple more modern photos-



maple leaf exchange?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

No its Outward Bound Scotland exchange, basically the same though


----------



## ryanmann356

haah i'm loving the pic with the cadet with the smoke.  I must say that yes indeed the times have changed.  If he did that now adays....yeesh lol  ;D


----------



## Klc

I know it's kinda outta place, but I am very tempted to scan pictures from the 17 platoon super-hoochie hotel, as well as other vernon pics..


----------



## Burrows

Go for it.


----------



## Lerch

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Well this picture dates to the early 90's on an FTX in I think my 2nd year in Cadets. See how many unautourized items you can pick out of this one.



Um...DPM smock, M1 helmet, FFD on the webbing...any of that right (or should I say 'wrong')?


----------



## fourninerzero

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Well this picture dates to the early 90's on an FTX in I think my 2nd year in Cadets. See how many unautourized items you can pick out of this one.



Not just kit, but two other mistakes I noticed, a rifle pointed at kneeling buddys chest with a finger on the trigger and almost no trigger discipline all around..


----------



## cadettrooper

FourNinerZero said:
			
		

> .....a rifle pointed at kneeling buddys chest with a finger on the trigger.....



Yikes! 



			
				Lerch said:
			
		

> Um...DPM smock, M1 helmet, FFD on the webbing...any of that right (or should I say 'wrong')?



ya and a pretty gutsy guy wearing an Airborne smock, while the regiment was still probably active........ :gunner:


----------



## Lerch

Hey you're right! I didn't even notice the snap buttons...

Personally, I'd rather have a DPM smock then the jumpsmock...and I did ;D awhile back mind you, but I've used full sets of S94 and S95 during my brief cadet career.


----------



## cadettrooper

Lerch said:
			
		

> Hey you're right! I didn't even notice the snap buttons...



or the fact that its an entirely different pattern than the brits........


----------



## Lerch

...not really...the green and brown are just reversed. But if you look at some older and worn DPM smocks they look almost identical.


----------



## cadettrooper

Lerch said:
			
		

> ...not really...the green and brown are just reversed. But if you look at some older and worn DPM smocks they look almost identical.



well I'm colourblind and even i could tell immediately that it was Canadian...... ;D


----------



## Bergeron 971

At the end of my cdt career ;D I wore a British jump smock with combat CADET slipons and my combat armlet for the rank to look more airborne ;D everywhere but Petawawa that is.
now that I'm a CI, after 6 years of absence in the CCM, I;m back to the old OD combats, only now I'm wearing FLASHY red slipons  :threat: HARD CORE, once upon a time. LMAO. I miss being a kid. hahaha

I still have my british smock. I've thought of passing it on to a senior cdt worthy of it.


----------



## Lerch

I need to find some CI slipons...  for both myself and my father.


----------



## cadettrooper

as i mentioned in the other thread Mia's here in Esquimalt also does custom slipon's as well. 
one of our CI's just got some done up (OD slipon's with "civilian instructor" in red thread embroidered on the bottom) and they look great! ;D


----------



## yoman

I recall seeing some CI slip-ons in Bagotville in 05 when we went for our night in the bush. Everything was same as the cadet ones  but instaid of a rank it said "IC" for instructeur civil or civilian instructor in English. I think I also remember seeing some CI's wearing them last summer too.


----------



## medic65726

Years ago, when I was still a CI, I had 2 sets done at a place in Angus just outside CFB Borden. Took a plain set of OD slip-ons and had "CIVILLIAN INSTRUCTOR" embroidered in red in two lines at the bottom. They looked sharp and no-one ever had a problem with me wearing them.


----------



## Lerch

So just outta curiosity, what are the issued CI slipons? 
I've seen the sets worn at HMCS Quadra (black with gold embroidery) and some pictures of so-called 'central region' slipons (red with white embroidery), but apparently these are hard or near impossible to get at the LHQ level, so what are used as standins? (ie the OD pair that Medic65726 had)


----------



## Bergeron 971




----------



## zipperhead_cop

Medic65726 said:
			
		

> Well this picture dates to the early 90's on an FTX in I think my 2nd year in Cadets. See how many unautourized items you can pick out of this one.



Seems to me pointing an FN at your buddies nuts was usually unauthorized... ;D


----------



## Burrows

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Seems to me pointing an FN at your buddies nuts was usually unauthorized... ;D


By general safety procedures or by your buddy? ;D


----------



## Lerch

I'd say both.

And I'm sure buddies girlfriend wouldn't like it either.


----------



## Bergeron 971

Ba, you can't shoot emagination.
Joke.


----------



## Neill McKay

Lerch said:
			
		

> So just outta curiosity, what are the issued CI slipons?



I don't think the supply system has such an item.  I think any CI slip-ons would be obtained locally.



> I've seen the sets worn at HMCS Quadra (black with gold embroidery) and some pictures of so-called 'central region' slipons (red with white embroidery), but apparently these are hard or near impossible to get at the LHQ level, so what are used as standins? (ie the OD pair that Medic65726 had)



There shouldn't be any need for CI slip-ons at the LHQ.  Civilian instructors should be wearing civilian clothing.


----------



## Bergeron 971

k, mckay, you wear your 120$ MEC pants and 430$ MEC jakets to ftx's or freeze in your civi jeans and jackets,
I'll stick to my old OD gear. Cheap and easily replacable. and if you know how to wear it you'll stay work for days on the same items.


----------



## p_imbeault

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> 120$ MEC pants and 430$ MEC jackets



 : I think someone is exaggerating just a wee bit. The only time your going to encounter outrageous prices like that is if your buying all the new top of the market stuff from big companies like Patagonia, and The North Face. 

Quality civi gear can be had for the equivalent price as a pair of combats. Also civi gear can do double duty if you enjoy other outdoor pursuits other then Cadet FTX's (Hiking, Mountaineering, Biking), I have never seen a person hiking in a pair of old ODs outside of cadets. 

Dressing for activities last time I checked is left up to the indavidual at the LHQ level. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with cadets wearing OD's and the like.


----------



## Bergeron 971

You've never seen me. 
But for real, the CO at our corps wears civi's. And shes hard core kitted for the outdoors.
Some of our cadet staff was starting to do the same, and they wouldn't want to get dirty.
At lest in my OD's I can dig holes and get as dirty as I want without wrecking my good hiking or civi clothing.
As well, OD's with CI slip-ons help newer cadets know who we are.


----------



## Lerch

AAH LOUD NOISES!


----------



## p_imbeault

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> You've never seen me.
> But for real, the CO at our corps wears civi's. And shes hard core kitted for the outdoors.
> Some of our cadet staff was starting to do the same, and they wouldn't want to get dirty.


Well I agree with you there, the kit I bring out I always expect that it will get dirty. There is no need for a 300 dollar jacket on a cadet exercise IMHO.
Anyway back to the Uniforms sorry for the detour  ;D


----------



## Lerch

BAM!! Have at it gentlemen


----------



## Klc

I can't be seeing this right - that isn't a blue rank slip on, is it?


----------



## mover1

Bet that outfit really impressed the 15 year olds on the rapell tower. Did you swarm them with all kinds of storeis on how you know a friend of a friend who is in the reserves and did .....

Did you loose your bayonett or something?!?!?


----------



## cadettrooper

wow i've seen some pretty over-the-top stuff but, can you say....................


----------



## Klc

It's even funnier when you consider he was a sea cadet  ;D.

....Not mentioning the pile of "used" kit he sold in the buy and sell   :

[Edit: I know what happens when I assume...]


----------



## condor888000

I'm thinking thats not Lerch, could be wrong, but thats what I'm thinking here.


----------



## Burrows

It isn't Lerch.  I'm pretty sure I recognize the background as Blackdown CTC in Borden ON.


----------



## cadettrooper

he's a member on C-W (cadetworld), possibly also on this site...............


----------



## Klc

Thats good to hear. I retract my former comment. 

Still laugh at the photo though.


----------



## Lerch

No it's not me, don't worry.

It's a retired Air Cadet WO2 from CW.


----------



## aesop081

Lerch said:
			
		

> BAM!! Have at it gentlemen



Tell that kid to put all that away before he hurts himself......... :


----------



## Sloaner

When will our cadets learn that the most useful piece of kit is a hydration system with a little bit of load carriage capacity, the LCF stuff just doesn't cut it for practical use as a cadet.  MAYBE (and that's a big MAYBE) webbing or a modular system can be justified when out in the field for several days, but to stand around and march in garrison like in Borden or Connaught, I don't think so.


----------



## rwgill

Well, according to the Air Cadet CATOs, the WO2 should be wearing a orange reflective vest as he is wearing camo.

The rest is just halloween trimmings.


----------



## Burrows

Sloaner said:
			
		

> When will our cadets learn that the most useful piece of kit is a hydration system with a little bit of load carriage capacity, the LCF stuff just doesn't cut it for practical use as a cadet.  MAYBE (and that's a big MAYBE) webbing or a modular system can be justified when out in the field for several days, but to stand around and march in garrison like in Borden or Connaught, I don't think so.



What they want to buy is their business, if they act like an idiot in the uniform, then jack them up.

Nice catch with the vest rwg.


----------



## Sloaner

I never said he couldn't have it, I just think that we are not getting the message through to these cadets for any number of reasons that thier kit selections should be based on the acitvity they are doing, not the LCF.  I continue to harp on it with my cadets, and many are learning to select what will work, but I'd love to know how to get it through the heads of some of those who still go for what looks cool.  Mind you I don't think we'll ever get 100% rid of the LCF gear until we can issue everything a cadet requires for the training they have to do.


----------



## Lerch

Vest shouldn't be had, nor should the bush cap. Air cadet regs are that he should be wearing a wedge or beret.


----------



## cadettrooper

Piper said:
			
		

> He ain't supposed to have that vest, since they aren't supposed to be sold civvie side last time I checked......





			
				Lerch said:
			
		

> Vest shouldn't be had, nor should the bush cap. Air cadet regs are that he should be wearing a wedge or beret.


 
...........and what about those ballistic glasses?


----------



## Burrows

Again - stick to uniform parts.  The subject of cadets and issue kid *HAS BEEN BEATEN TO DEATH*.

Any further proverbial beating of a proverbally deceased animal will not be tolerated.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

So Kyle does that mean I need to make an individual comment for each part of his uniform since obviously commenting on the whole thing isn't allowed :


----------



## Angry_Infanteer

i wonder how hard it would be to turn the cadets into my own personal army???   Offer them candy and stuff, or mabey play a magic flute. You know they would follow. Just wave them come CADPAT or OD kit. They would be all over it.


----------



## armyvern

Angry_Infanteer said:
			
		

> i wonder how hard it would be to turn the cadets into my own personal army???   Offer them candy and stuff, or mabey play a magic flute. You know they would follow. Just wave them come CADPAT or OD kit. They would be all over it.



Oh please spare me. Just like the Reg F and the Res F...every Corps has gotta have one. just like every town has it's idiot. LCF is not limited a few cadets in Uniform. Just look around next time your Unit is on ex. Surprise!!


----------



## cadettrooper

Angry_Infanteer said:
			
		

> i wonder how hard it would be to turn the cadets into my own personal army???   Offer them candy and stuff, or mabey play a magic flute. You know they would follow. Just wave them come CADPAT or OD kit. They would be all over it.



ya and somewhat uncalled-for........


----------



## armyvern

Trakalo said:
			
		

> ya and somewhat uncalled-for........



I agree and I'm sure Kyle will deal with that accordingly.


----------



## cadettrooper

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I agree and I'm sure Kyle will deal with that accordingly.



exactly seeing as kyle is ALSO A CADET! ;D


----------



## Burrows

Pte(T). McWatt said:
			
		

> So Kyle does that mean I need to make an individual comment for each part of his uniform since obviously commenting on the whole thing isn't allowed :


 That means you can stop being arrogant and acknowledge the fact that the legalities of CADPAT and issue uniform parts have been beaten to death and nothing productive has come of it.  Laugh at the commando, don't have a conniption because of what he's wearing, we've already done the latter.



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> I agree and I'm sure Kyle will deal with that accordingly.


You would be right. 



			
				Angry_Infanteer said:
			
		

> i wonder how hard it would be to turn the cadets into my own personal army???   Offer them candy and stuff, or mabey play a magic flute. You know they would follow. Just wave them come CADPAT or OD kit. They would be all over it.


 Welcome to the ladder.


----------



## rwgill

Back on topic.............

I didn't black out the face, well because it's me, many moons ago.  Find what you think *was* wrong, then I will tell you what really *was*..........


----------



## p_imbeault

Sword looks pretty


----------



## Lerch

Drill cane and sword?


----------



## Bergeron 971

holly christmas tree man, Wow, what? 3 CLI? and an exchange?
not to fond of teh Cdn flag patch. but maybe thats what yoru cc wore.
but I haven't seen that many patchs since my rookie years.


----------



## Burrows

Whats with the blue hugh heffner style ascot and the giant lanyard thingummy?


----------



## Lerch

Not to mention the flag on the shoulder :


----------



## rwgill

Up until about Sep 1993, many things were very different.

The _Hugh Heffner _ thing is an ascot, worn by many units in the old, old work/garrison dress (Reg and PRes) which carried into cadets.

As for the badges, you will notice where I am wearing the Marksmanship badge.  There were only 3 levels then, only 2 levels were worn (most of the time).  It was either crossed rifles or crossed rifles and crown (the 3rd was a red crossed rifles).

I had no CLI courses.  In the day, there was only one CLI, which to some degree is now the CLI D&C.  

The athletic badge was National Athletic Leadership.  It was a national, tri-service course held at CFB Borden.  Hennessey Block was the barracks.  The course was taught with the assistance of Reg F PERI.  It was considered above CLI.

The crossed-rifle course was small-bore rifle coach.  It was a regional, tri-service course.  It was again considered above CLI.  

The band badge was given to those who attended a band course.  There was no Basic, CL or CLI band, it was simply band.  You played music all summer.  Essentially a service band.

You cannot see it but above that is the Maple Leaf exchange.  I believe it was the 3rd summer for the exchange.  At the time, it was permissible for anyone who attended an exchange to wear the Canada Flag.

The sword is over kill, but it is also in the hook up position wrong.

I was RCEME so the sash should not have been worn.  Unfortunately, EME *JUST* became_ EME _ and the Cadet Corps was RCEME.  The dress regs allowed for all accoutrements as described by the affiliated unit.  If your affiliated unit said you could, then you could.........not like today.

The beret is actually a navy blue one, as was worn by RCEME before unification.

The jacket I am wearing is a CF tunic.  One of the first to wear it as a CWO.  During that time, there were no larger sizes of cadet jackets.  I wore a 42".  Cadet corps were receiving the old work dress jackets which were a little like the present NCDs.  Once the DCdts saw this on parade (his son was a WO during this parade), the dress regs were ammended.


----------



## primer

Once the DCdts saw this on parade (his son was a WO during this parade), the dress regs were ammended.


longtime Mr. Gill  

His son was also the first Staff Cadet On PARA too I believe.  :


----------



## p_imbeault

Wow what a coincidence


----------



## rwgill

primer said:
			
		

> His son was also the first Staff Cadet On PARA too I believe.  :



In all fairness to Chris, he was an excellent and *well rounded * cadet.  He was well liked and respected by his superiors, peers and subordinates.  He never caught _premadonnacitis_ upon completion of the para course.

If I am not seen, it means I'm not in trouble Ron


----------



## rmacqueen

rwgill said:
			
		

> Once the DCdts saw this on parade (his son was a WO during this parade), the dress regs were ammended.



Not surprised but it sure is perty lookin


----------



## Burrows

rwgill said:
			
		

> Up until about Sep 1993, many things were very different.
> 
> The _Hugh Heffner _ thing is an ascot, worn by many units in the old, old work/garrison dress (Reg and PRes) which carried into cadets.



My unit wears the ascot (with the tartan of our AffU), but mine hasn't looked that suave and debonaire.  What was your secret?


----------



## rwgill

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> My unit wears the ascot (with the tartan of our AffU), but mine hasn't looked that suave and debonaire.  What was your secret?



The secret is the good person wearing it. :-*


----------



## Oli

yea ... the GGs at Denison like to wear ascots too. A bit OTT now that I think about it. ... still have mine after 25 years  

Oli   748 G.G.H.G.


.. lost my kings crown though :- bloody shame


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Oli said:
			
		

> yea ... the GGs at Denison like to wear ascots too. A bit OTT now that I think about it. ... still have mine after 25 years
> 
> Oli   748 G.G.H.G.
> 
> 
> .. lost my kings crown though :- bloody shame



Markham GGs still wear ascots, not so sure about the Dennison GGs. 

By any chance do you know Roger Carlsen? He was a former 748 cadet so you may know him.


----------



## Oli

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> By any chance do you know Roger Carlsen? He was a former 748 cadet so you may know him.



Yes he was my sgt. when I joined ... had an older brother at cadets as well.  Roger was doing photo stuff back in '95 when I met him again, as I was over in Canada (Markham) for Eric Wheeler's wedding, another ex Markham GG.

Oli   748 G.G.H.G.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Hey, I was a Markham GG back in 83-85.  You must know Captain Eads then.


----------



## Oli

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hey, I was a Markham GG back in 83-85.  You must know Captain Eads then.



yea and his son Phil 

regards 

Oli   748 G.G.H.G.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hey, I was a Markham GG back in 83-85.  You must know Captain Eads then.



Hey, I have a lot of corps pictures from what I believe to be the mid-80s; if you want I can send you a couple to see if you remember anyone/ anything.


----------



## cadettrooper

ok let's get this ball rolling again...............

here's a more recent pic i found online:


----------



## Lerch

Oooh that WO2 isn't wearing his issued slipons...tsk tsk.

Else wise, there's nothing wrong. The WO1 is displaying his rank, they're both wearing appropriate headdress...


----------



## Spartan

The WO1 is wearing the IECE Jacket - I doubt that those have been declared surplus saying the large majority of PRes (Army) it is the standard issue - though he does have a nice air blue nametape on it.


----------



## Burrows

Spartan said:
			
		

> The WO1 is wearing the IECE Jacket - I doubt that those have been declared surplus saying the large majority of PRes (Army) it is the standard issue - though he does have a nice air blue nametape on it.


 OD Goretex Parkas are readily available pretty much anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Dipstick

Spartan said:
			
		

> The WO1 is wearing the IECE Jacket - I doubt that those have been declared surplus saying the large majority of PRes (Army) it is the standard issue - though he does have a nice air blue nametape on it.



As the WO1 in question is me, I'll field this one.

I am wearing a Goretex Jacket, labelled with a white "D" on the inside, that was bought quite legally at a surplus store (where there were almost 20 to choose from - many of them are on the market.)  The only thing wrong, is that WO2 is wearing a pair of OD slipons, labelled with "CADET", that, I admit, are not strictly regulation.

Also, C/Sgt Trakalo, I rather enjoyed the name (stupid.jpg) of the photo.


----------



## Burrows

I'd have called it clowns.jpg so its not exactly something to be offended at.


----------



## Dipstick

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I'd have called it clowns.jpg so its not exactly something to be offended at.


Nor was I offended.  I merely found the choice of name amusing.


----------



## Spartan

Thanks for the heads up, my regards. 
Ed


----------



## Riobeard

CATO 55-04
e. CF combat clothing. Cadets are authorized to wear CF combat clothing during sqn survival exercises when authorized by the sqn CO. A headdress (the wedge or blue beret with the Air Cadet hat insignia, wide-brimmed tan summer hat or toque) and also _*cadet rank slip-ons * _ shall be worn with CF combat clothing. CF combat clothing shall not be taken to CSTC. *The sqn CO shall ensure that all cadets wearing military camouflage clothing or civilian look-alike camouflage clothing while participating in sqn survival exercises can be easily identified in the field through the use of coloured vests as required. * Air Cadet headdress, hat insignia and rank slip-ons shall not be worn with civilian combat pattern clothing (CF look-alike) or any civilian clothing;
Are either of them wearing their vest?
and the MWO has is pocket undone.....he owes us all a beer.


----------



## mover1

a root beer ;D


----------



## condor888000

Riobeard said:
			
		

> and the MWO has is pocket undone.....he owes us all a beer.



What MWO? I see a WO2 which may have confused some as it is the same insignia, but no MWO.


----------



## Klc

Must have got confused by all the GREEN he was wearing .

Proof positive that all the air cadets REALLY wanted to be army...  8)


----------



## condor888000

Just those wacko's who aren't good enough to soar like an eagle. 8)


----------



## cadettrooper

> Also, C/Sgt Trakalo, I rather enjoyed the name (stupid.jpg) of the photo.



hahahaha.......:rofl: sorry about that buddy, didn't know you were a member.... ;D


			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Just those wacko's who aren't good enough to soar like an eagle. 8)


ya like me...... DAMN YOU COLOURBLINDESS!!   ;D


----------



## ryanmann356

loving the cadpat pants


----------



## ryanmann356

I dont think chinese fans are general issue.  ;D


----------



## rwgill

and only CADET slip-ons may be worn.  Toque is not worn in summer dress (the cadet's sleeves are rolled).


----------



## armyvern

rwgill said:
			
		

> and only CADET slip-ons may be worn.  Toque is not worn in summer dress (the cadet's sleeves are rolled).



Well are sleeves up or down not optional year round in the cadets now like they are with us?  ???


----------



## Dipstick

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well are sleeves up or down not optional year round in the cadets now like they are with us?  ???


That's how it's taught to cadets around here.  I wasn't even aware there was a summer and winter dress distinction in combats.


----------



## rwgill

Sorry, it's generally accepted that the sleeves are rolled up during the summer, or perhaps that's my neck of the woods.


----------



## ryanmann356

it was on an excercise in march if i remember correctly and we were authorised to wear anything on our heads, be it a toque, helmet, beret or whatever.


----------



## mysteriousmind

AS CIC officer, here what is tell to my cadet...

winter = toque if training outside (since toque is standard issue)
Spring, Autumn = either safari hat, or beret depending what is done and in late Autumn...toque

having a head gear is mandatory.

It the wish to wear some other toque...its OK as long as they are not wearing the combat uniform.

The olive green combat uniform or cadpat may be worn if it is a complete uniform (boots, pants, shirt, coat, slippon or arm band)

If they miss a part...well it is to bad for them

as for the sleeve...it is permitted to be rolled on summer, on hot day during may-June exercise.

during normal training at the unit, combat is no allowed. It either their uniform, PT, or civilian depending of the activities and it is determined by the C/CWO according to the unit CO recommendation.


----------



## ryanmann356

I generally let them wear whatever they want on their head as long as it is not a street hat or whatever.   its just easier and more comfortable to wear a toque, or tilley hat.  You dont have to worry about losing your capbrass.  I generally try NOT to wear a beret you dont have to worry about it getting lost or dirty or wet.


----------



## frazzledazzle

This was the Seniors photo for my corps. I'm second from left. Our corps uses these uniforms known as patrol dress for Sgts and above on Special events and occasions, CO's Parades, Annual Review, Remebrance day, etc.


----------



## geo

frazzle...

The uniform is called "Patrol Blues"
I note that, in your picture, you have two people wearing a silk waist sash.
The sash is part of Officers dress & only the RSM is entitled to /  expected to wear it.

Wearing the sash, that WO is out of uniform
(I laso note that he is not wearing an RCAC badge on his sleeve....)


----------



## 211RadOp

I could be wrong, but the collor dogs, hat badge and shoulder titles don't look right on the one individual. Are Cadets allowed to wear these??


----------



## geo

Colar dogs are for artillery - same as the shoulder titles.  Appropriate for an Artillery supported cadet corp.
The Cap badge on the Pith helmet is and old British coat of arms made for the pith helmet BUT, do not see it as being appropriate for use by a Canadian cadet corp.

The sword's basket hilt is appropriate for the Artillery.  Infantry pattern sword would have the royal cypher on the hilt.


----------



## frazzledazzle

geo...

The Warrant Officer is the incoming RSM and thats why he's wearing the Sash and the other person wearing a sash is the outgoing RSM, he was promoted to MWO on the parade and the pictures was taken the day before the parade. Also, the incoming RSM had outgrown his uniform and they pieced together a uniform for him for the photo and thats why his RCAC badge is missing, it was on for the parade though. we were all supose to have collar dogs, and shoulder titles, but years ago a cadet stole most of them and all we had left was a set for the outgoing RSM.


----------



## geo

Ah... figured it was something like that.
The incoming RSMs jacket has no epaulettes - so, prolly an officer's jacket that had gold wire braid.

WRT the collar dogs & shoulder titles, you should be able to approach your allied /affiliated Arty unit & buy / beg / borrow / steal the missing accoutrements.  

Note that one of the things that "bugs" most Regs & Reservists will be, in the event he is missing a part of a uniform, the cadet's decision to carry on and wear it anyway.


----------



## rwgill

Great picture, but I have some questions:

1.  Isn't the waist sash to be worn by officers and CWO?  Not RSM (appointment) but worn by CWO(rank)?

2.  Isn't the waist sash only worn when the wearing of a sword is not appropriate?  I thought that it was only the PPCLI who wore both.

3.  Don't cadets use rulers anymore????  The Sgt on the left has his badges all out of whack.

I am just asking, not commenting.


----------



## geo

In patrol blues, all Officers would wear the silk waist sash.
The sash would be worn for ceremonial affairs - not necessarily with a sword.

The PPCLI were the 1st to bring it back to wear with CF Green uniforms.  There, they are only worn on occasions when the ORs wear whites.

WRT the Officers dress being worn by the CWO (and not WO or MWO)   BINGO!


----------



## frazzledazzle

geo said:
			
		

> Ah... figured it was something like that.
> WRT the collar dogs & shoulder titles, you should be able to approach your allied /affiliated Arty unit & buy / beg / borrow / steal the missing accoutrements.



Our affiliated unit pretends we don't exist, all of the patrol blues and cap badges come from our own money. The Senior NCMs are trying to convince the officers to buy them, but i think it'll come down to NCMs buying their own.


----------



## rwgill

geo said:
			
		

> In patrol blues, all Officers would wear the silk waist sash.
> The sash would be worn for ceremonial affairs - not necessarily with a sword.



Just to make sure that I fully understand, while wearing patrol blues, all officers and CWOs, regardless of trade/unit, wear the sash for ceremonial affairs?  I was under the impression that this privilege of rank was reserved for the infantry??  In the CF greens, according to my copy of the CF Dress Regs (which are slightly outdated), it would appear that all infantry officers could wear the sash for ceremonial purposes, but only the PPCLI could wear it while wearing a sword.

It gets to be really confusing when cadets wear old uniforms for which there are no longer complete regulations.


----------



## geo

rwgill,

Stop thinking about the current "new" pattern of dress
we are going back to uniform dress that existed through to the 60s - before the CF Greens ( till +/- 1968)

All branches would have varying patterns of patrol blues and mess kits.  All officers would wear the silk sash on ceremonial occasions 

Infantry Senior NCOs wore (and wear) a scarlet or crimson sash (in cotton fir Sgts & raw silk for WOs & MWOs) across their chest.  No other branch - no other trade wears it.

Armoured Senior NCOs in patrol blues wear a dispatch / message pouch across their chest.

Rifle unit Senior NCOs wear a Leather sash, 

etc, etc, etc.


----------



## rwgill

geo said:
			
		

> All branches would have varying patterns of patrol blues and mess kits.  All officers would wear the silk sash on ceremonial occasions



Thanks.  That answers my question.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

geo said:
			
		

> rwgill,
> 
> Stop thinking about the current "new" pattern of dress
> we are going back to uniform dress that existed through to the 60s - before the CF Greens ( till +/- 1968)
> 
> All branches would have varying patterns of patrol blues and mess kits.  All officers would wear the silk sash on ceremonial occasions
> 
> Infantry Senior NCOs wore (and wear) a scarlet or crimson sash (in cotton fir Sgts & raw silk for WOs & MWOs) across their chest.  No other branch - no other trade wears it.
> 
> Armoured Senior NCOs in patrol blues wear a dispatch / message pouch across their chest.
> 
> Rifle unit Senior NCOs wear a Leather sash,
> 
> etc, etc, etc.


As do varying Units that still wear Patrol Dress (which is a proper term). In some, only the CO & RSM wear silk waist sashes, Officers and WO wear sword belts. Not all Armoured units wear the message pouch. As with all these uniforms, you have to check the dress regs of an individual Unit for it's internal quiffs.


----------



## geo

Patrol blues was, at one time, worn by all.  Now, at 400 to 750$ a set, COs and RSMs is normal - though many units encourage all officers to get them.

In Montreal, the RCH, and the RMR Sr NCOs use the Blues as their Mess Kit... (approved by the NDHQ Dress committee)


----------



## Fishbone Jones

In the WR, all Officers, WOs & Snr NCOs, Guidon Party, as well as the Band, wear Patrols Dress, on all formal Regimental parades. Mess Dress is worn for dinners. However, many Units allow Patrol Dress for dinners also.


----------

